# Greetings from South Texas



## jdeputy (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am currently living outside of Brownsville and belong to both Rio Grande 81, Brownsville, and Point Isabel 33, Port Isabel.  I am serving as JW in Point Isabel.

I have been following the posts for a couple of days and decided to jump in and participate.  I look forward to learning from all of you and furthering my Masonic education.

Fraternally yours,


----------



## wwinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome...

What is Square and Compasses Riders FMRC?


----------



## jdeputy (Dec 19, 2009)

It is our local chapter of the Free Masons Riding Club, FMRC.  A goup of Masons sharing brotherhood and fellowship on two or three wheels.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Bro. John!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the site Brother John!


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 21, 2009)

good to have you


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2009)

hello


----------

